# My New Garage / Detailing Home



## DeepImpactAaron (Feb 13, 2013)

First off, it needs a good tidy up!! :thumb:

The place is huge, it's a double garage that easily fits an Audi Q7 and another smaller car!

So, as it's is rented I am awaiting the go ahead from the landlord to approve the following bits I plan on doing:

- Shelving on the back and right side wall 
- Painted Walls (Colour Scheme TBC - any suggestions?)
- Painted and Sealed Floor (Again, colour Suggestions? Thinking a simple Grey for the moment)
- Rubber/Soft Floor tiling (non-permanent)
- Inside Garage door insulated, covered and painted
- Additional Roof Ligting with proper bulbs for paint inspection
- Wall lighting to get the ideal detailing bay set up

The place other than that is perfect, there's rooms above the garage so the roof is fully insulated and covered, i cant wait to get the go ahead and start detailing in here!!! :detailer:....:buffer:

Those are the plans and this will be ongoing for the moment so here's a couple of initial photos for you...


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

you rent the garage or the house and garage , cos if that garage is anything to go by the house must be massive !


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Aww well jealous! really please for you chap. Id love to have a garage like that. 

I take it you've got a access to water? I see the boiler on the right hand side , pity there wasn't a chance of hot water off it ha ha


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

This sounds intresting!

If its a combi boiler in there ur sorted, but even if not u could get a rad in there!


----------



## DeepImpactAaron (Feb 13, 2013)

craigeh123 said:


> you rent the garage or the house and garage , cos if that garage is anything to go by the house must be massive !


I rent the Garage from a friends parents, the mess in there is due to be completely removed as they have no need for such a big space.

I have my S2000 stored in there over the winter months so it's the perfect space for me.

:thumb:


----------



## DeepImpactAaron (Feb 13, 2013)

slineclean said:


> Aww well jealous! really please for you chap. Id love to have a garage like that.
> 
> I take it you've got a access to water? I see the boiler on the right hand side , pity there wasn't a chance of hot water off it ha ha


There is access to water underneath the Boiler, but not hot water unfortuantely!

However there is a wet room to the right of the garage for hot water access and a little more storage space for more 'precious' products of mine


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Any updates on this one?


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

Im guessing this is a standard 6m x 6m double garage or is it deeper than its wider as its hard to tell by the photos. Nice size space.


----------

